# Tandems on the Danube (Part 2 of 3).



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

So after a week of riding on our own in Germany we had met up with the Santana Tandem Tour of the Danube.

We were sleeping in an amazing riverboat and living in the lap of luxury with 70 other tandem teams. Still we had enjoyed being on our own so much we just didn't think that the next week could possibly compare to the great riding we had done on our vacation so far........so we had a plan.

We got up really early, ate a quick breakfast and headed upstream. Meanwhile the rest of the tour took a more leisurely approach to breakfast and headed downstream. 

We got good and lost right away-just the way we like it. We didn't see another tandem team until just before we met the boat for lunch (darn good lunch too!). We did see lots of other cyclists and sometime early in the ride we left Germany and started riding in Austria. Just like Germany; Austria was stinkin' beautiful and the riding was fantastic.

Since it was Sunday and most of the stores were closed we hit a nice church social for something to drink (the beer was flowing and the food looked great-our kind of church!).

Since we got in a nice hilly 100k before lunch AND we had ridden plenty in the last week we put part 2 of our plan into action.

After lunch we made like tourists. Got out of the cycling gear, took a nice shower, ate a long leisurely lunch took a casual ride around town and while all of the other tandems were out riding we stayed on the boat and cruised down the river. 

We had the whole boat to ourselves! It was a great way to decompress and get into a more casual touring mode.

We were styling!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't want to be late for lunch!

The first day of our Santana Tandem tour worked out so well we decided to apply the same plan on day 2. Get up early, ride early and long on our own, then be tourists the rest of the day (making sure of course to be back to the boat in time for some fab food!).

It was a great way to see the world.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Tourist stuff.

The towns we stopped at were amazing to these American eyes (the ice cream was pretty darn good too).

This was our afternoon walk around Durnstein. About typical of every afternoon on our vacation.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The boat cruised overnight from Durnstein to Vienna and we woke up on the outskirts of town.

It was strongly suggested that Vienna wasn't the ideal place for 70 tandems to go cruising. Most of the folks headed straight into town via taxi or train right after breakfast. I would have faced a stoker rebellion if we didn't go for a ride first. 

We headed upstream for a nice fast 2 hour morning ride. 

Always a good way to start the day.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Vienna.

But first a short tram ride.

To tell the truth Vienna bored us.

Sure it was an amazing city but we wern't on our bikes and we were on a cycling vacation. I kept noticing my stoker checking out the hordes of riders in the city and I knew she was thinking we could do that no problem. No different than riding in DC really.

I did have a good time with the camera and Miss M shopped, shopped and shopped but didn't buy anything. Heck, we live in a city not too much different than Vienna and the thrill just wasn't there.

Fortunately we had a couple more days of riding ahead of us-and it turned out to be fantastic and very unlike the riding we had done so far. Coming in part 3 of course.......


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Fortunately we had a couple more days of riding ahead of us-and it turned out to be fantastic and very unlike the riding we had done so far. Coming in part 3 of course.......


I have enjoyed parts 1 and 2; looking forward to part 3.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*you're killin me*

Wow. Looks fantastic. I'm very envious.


----------

